# Miglior Detailing Ltd: Mercedes E55 AMG - Obsidian Black + Wheel Refurb



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

This write up is now hosted on our website!!

Please click here for the write up...



Please visit our Twitter page or Facebook Page to see our day to day updates and great photos of stunning cars!!


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Ooooooh. i like alot. Imagine the juice that things supped in 100'000 miles !!!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

i did actually work it out, over £28,000 i think!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb work :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice work, bit of a different car to, very cool for an estate, M5 touring aside.


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow those wheels were bad! awesome work:thumb:

Love your write ups, always so many good pictures, and then the unit:doublesho

Perfect :thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Great work jay a good turnaround on the wheels :thumb:


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

nice work,looks great:thumb:


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks fantastic! Really deep black on those Merc's. The wheels looked awesome as well!!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks Great.. Nice job on the wheels.


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Very nice  the wheel refurb finishes it off well too.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work matey, good on you for showing an enhancement detail for what it is, 1 stage machine for gloss/depth of shine, and without the need to disguise the defects with fancy camera angles.:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

nice job number plate showing in the 12th pic


----------



## stokeballoon (Jun 16, 2007)

Looking good Peter Kay!


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Plates still showing on some of the pics!

Great work though!!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work as always fella :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks guys, i better get that plate sorted! lol


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

great job!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

nice work mate, :thumb:

i do quite like these motors


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

Excellent work, I really like the E55s, and in estate form they're so practical.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

fantastic work :argie: who did the wheels? pm if need.


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

great work


----------

